# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur >  "Bangkok Noir"von Roger Willemsen

## schiene

Klingt interessant!!werde mir das Buch mal die Tage bestellen!!!
Hats schon jemand gelesen???

*"Bangkok Noir" von Roger Willemsen*

Roger Willemsen hat seine Liebe in Thailand gefunden: Er hat sein Hotelzimmer nie vor 18 Uhr verlassen und ist erst morgens zurückgekehrt. Er hat seine Nächte mit ihr verbracht. Er hat sich treiben lassen. 

Nun, längst wieder zurück in Hamburg, hat der Schriftsteller ihr sein jüngstes Buch gewidmet: „Bangkok Noir“ - seine Liebeserklärung an die asiatische Metropole mit Bildern von Fotograf Ralf Tooten. „Ich kenne keine Stadt, bei der die Vergnügungen einer Nacht derartig weit gefächert sind wie in Bangkok“, sagt Willemsen. Er war bei Kick-Boxern, beim Aura- Fotografen, auf den Nachtmärkten, ist mit den Rettungskommandos über die Straßen gedonnert – alles bei Nacht. 

Es war keine Liebe auf den ersten Blick. Als junger Mann reiste Willemsen vor 30 Jahren zum ersten Mal in die Hauptstadt Thailands. Von der Stadt war er zunächst alles andere als begeistert. „Ihre Schönheit hat sich mir zuerst überhaupt nicht erschlossen, weil ich sie zu industriell, zu kaputt und auch zu verschmutzt fand“, erinnert sich der 54-Jährige. Später, als es ihn – meist zufällig – immer wieder dahin verschlug, änderte sich seine Meinung. „Ich habe angefangen, den buddhistischen Geist, den die Stadt hat, zu begreifen“, erklärt der Autor. 

Spricht Willemsen über das Lebensgefühl in der schillernden Metropole, gerät er ins Schwärmen. „Dieser Versuch, dass es dem nächsten bessergehen soll, nachdem man ihn getroffen hat, das dringt in allen Bereichen durch. Das hat mich immer wieder bewegt. Ich kenne keine Großstadt, die buddhistischer ist als Bangkok.“ Außerdem habe man permanent das Gefühl, dass die Metropole sich verändert: „Sie wächst, sie dehnt sich aus, sie wird effizienter.“ Anderes bleibe trotz des Wachstums erhalten, die Suppenküchen etwa, kleine Läden, winzige Handelsbetriebe. Willemsen: „Die größten Ambitionen der Stadt kombiniert mit den kleinsten Märkten und Geschäften.“ 

Diesmal brach der Bestsellerautor („Deutschlandreise“, „Der Knacks“) zu nächtlichen Streifzügen auf und ließ sich treiben. Seine Idealvorstellung: „Man setzt sich nachts in einen Bus, an der Endstation steigt man aus und guckt: Wer lebt da? Plötzlich merkt man: Da hinten ist eine Autowerkstatt und hinter dieser noch ein Billardsalon, in dem spielen 20 Ladyboys Billard – und man macht einfach mit.“ Er schlenderte über den Nachtmarkt. „Wenn die Bars das Geschlecht der Stadt sind, dann ist der Nachtmarkt der Magen“, schreibt er. Er beneidet die Thailänder um ihre Fähigkeit „zu schlafen, immer und überall, gekrümmt und geflochten...“ Wochenlang suchten Willemsen und Tooten dagegen nach den Schlafplätzen der Elefanten, die ihnen allnächtlich auf den Straßen begegneten. 

Wenn Willemsen zu seinen Recherchereisen nach Thailand aufbrach, stieß er manchmal schon im Taxi in Hamburg auf die übliche Reaktion: „Bangkok? Was wollen Sie denn da? Buddha und Bumsen...“, zitiert er den Fahrer. „Man hat das hier immer so im Kopf“, meint Willemsen. „Die Verheißungen einer Nacht sind überall lustversprechend.“ Doch in vielen anderen Ländern sei „der Pro-Kopf-Anteil der Bevölkerung an der Sex-Industrie weit höher, als es in Thailand der Fall ist“. Und eine Thailänderin konfrontierte ihn mit seiner „sehr westlichen Sicht“: „Für mich ist es nicht so intim, mit wem ich im Bett liege, als wer für mich sorgt, wer mich ernährt, wer bei mir bleibt...“ 

Willemsen beschreibt seine Erfahrungen und Beobachtungen in den Bars. „Man darf nicht feige sein, wenn man so ein Buch macht“, sagt er. „Es ist Quatsch mit Glacéhandschuhen durch eine nächtliche Stadt zu gehen und so zu tun, als hätte man sich nicht die Hände schmutzig gemacht und überall, wo es gefährlich ist oder sexy wird, sei man abgehauen. Das ist nicht mein Fall, so sehe ich mich weder als Reisenden noch als Schreiber“, erklärt er und betont: „Wer nun glaubt, ich würde meine erotische Erlösung in Thailand finden, der irrt sich. Das liegt nicht in dem, was ich unter einer erwachsenen Vorstellung von Begehren fassen würde.“ Willemsen: „An Kommunikation hängt für mich schon alles – und die Kommunikation bleibt da sehr rudimentär.“ 

Roger Willemsen/Ralf Tooten: Bangkok Noir, Verlag: Fischer (S.), Frankfurt, 368 S., Euro 26,95 dpa

----------


## resci

werds mir auf jeden Fall zulegen obwohl ich diesen Oberschlauschwätzer Willemsen nicht sonderlich mag. Dafür aber Bangkok um so mehr.

resci

----------


## schiene



----------


## resci

komme soeben von der Lesung von "Bangkok Noir" mit Roger Willemsen aus dem Alten Theater in Heilbronn.

Nach dem anstrengenden Tag heute in der Firma war das genau die richtige Abwechslung. Gut zum Entspannen.
Die Lesung in zwei Teilen, jeweils ca. ne dreiviertel Stunde. Der erste Teil war etwas langatmig, zu verschnörkelte und gekünstelte Wortgeflechte eines Literaten. Viele Eindrücke aus der Ferne betrachtet, allerdings wenig Witz, hab etwas mit der Müdigkeit gekämpft. Ich liebe es da eher etwas reeler und handfester. 

Nach ner Pause der zweite Teil, sprach mich eher an, mit etwas mehr Witz und Hintergründigem wurde die Nacht der Elefanten, Massagemädchen, Tänzer, Thai-Boxer, Strassenköchinen etc. beleuchtet. Faszinierend waren insgesamt die Bilder, die für mich das eigentliche Kunstwerk waren und die 25 Euro Eintritt somit auch rechtfertigten. Waren so ca. 550 an der Zahl.

Allerdings glaube ich, wer bei dieser Lesung dabei war und Bangkok nicht kennt, bekommt einen falschen Eindruck. 
Denke mal, daß die meisten der ca. 150 Besucher Bangkok nicht kannten, war eher so die bildungsmäßig gehobene Oberschicht aus dem Stuttgarter Raum vertreten, nicht so das Klientel das gerne in Bangkok verweilt.



resci

----------


## schiene

in Bezug auf was sollten sie einen falschen Eindruk von Bangkok bekommen???
Ging wohl nur um das "Rotlicht"??
Kannst du das Buch zum Kauf empfehlen  oder lohnts nicht???habs mir bisher noch nicht bestellt/gekauft.

----------


## resci

> in Bezug auf was sollten sie einen falschen Eindruk von Bangkok bekommen?


Willemsen hat seine persönliche Emotionen während einzelner Betrachtungen von Personen oder Gegenständen geschildert. Als Beispiel die Beobachtung zweier Autos, die jede Nacht vor seinem Hotelfenster auf einem Parkdeck standen und als Schlafstädte und Wohnraum für zwei Männer dienten. Nix aufgeregtes also. Das hätte alles genauso in Hanoi, Tokio oder Rio stattfinden können. Mit Rotlicht hatte das überhaupt nichts zu tun. Natürlich gabs auch ein paar Bilder von GoGo-Bars oder den Strichern des Nachts auf der Suk oder von seinem Besuch in nem Massagesalon. 

Also wer das Buch kaufen will, der braucht keinen Touriführer von Bangkok zu erwarten sondern der erwirbt ein literarisches Werk, das sich nicht unbedingt flüssig und schnell lesen läßt, zumal Willemsen beinahe in jedem Satz seine vergleichende Beschreibung verwendet, die zu verstehen nicht jedem liegt und auch nach einigen Seiten ermüdend wirkt. Ums mal so auszudrücken.

resci

----------


## schiene

Danke für deine Antwort.
Ich werde mir wohl den Kauf verkneifen.

----------

